
U.S. Government Intelligence: DNI/IARPA Announces Open Source Indicators Program - yyzyvr
http://infodocket.com/2011/08/29/recently-announced-intelligence-iarpa-announces-open-source-indicators-program/
======
danso
How likely is it that this public data analyzer will be significantly faster
than, say, watching TwitScoop? Or have any advantage over just grabbing the
private data of social networks, which contain such valuable indicators
including the number of and keyword content of messages between parties of
interest?

~~~
sixtofour
"Or have any advantage over just grabbing the private data of social networks"

But, that would be illegal.

~~~
d0ne
I would like to point out that hasn't stopped them in the past[1][2]

[1] <http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/01/us/01nsa.html>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThinThread>

